# Whittingham hospital Please help



## local-lass (Dec 30, 2007)

Hey guys

Could do with a little in-put on this, As Whittingham is due to be knock down within the next year or so what do you think the chances are we could get a pertition going or would you say its to late?
i am gutted we found this place so late on, its such a beautifull place even tho it has been trashed it shouldnt be knocked down its part of history a big part too. we would have had more time to do somthing about it but building work should start by 2010. any in-put or advice would be great and how we go about it,
thanks 
donna


----------



## Reaperman (Jan 3, 2008)

Its probably too late to save whittingham. Permission was granted for houses and work has technically started (a road was dug up.) I gather there is local opposition to the development there but very little in the way of legal support for a challenge. The only productive way to oppose the development now would be to lay in front of a bulldozer! 

Theres an article about it here: http://www.lep.co.uk/news/39Minitown-set-for-approval39.3627319.jp


----------



## King Al (Jan 3, 2008)

Thats not good news


----------



## local-lass (Jan 4, 2008)

LOL well funny you should say that! my friends want to chain them self's to the gates lol, good idea but doubt it will stop them,
just so god dam peed off such a building has been there for 100 years and they can just knock it down, i do have to say the vicar of the place thought ahead, burid one person in each corner so they couldn't take the grave yard, and the church to my understanding is a listed building, so thats staying put,

they are also building a primary school on this site, and with guild lodge couple hundered feet away it make you think, guild lodge is a cat B unit thats one step down from prison/high securty unit, there are murders and rapist's in there so why the hell build a primary school there.
can tell you one thing my kids wont be going to that school!!!!

L-L


----------



## pixie (Jan 5, 2008)

There have been numerous objections to the plans submitted for the demo/conversion of Whittingham Hospital all of which have failed, I think its too late for a petition to make any difference now, the local councillor has had a big say in opposing the plans yet even he hasnt had an impact. With one third of the site demolished already and the English partnerships unwilling to listen to anyone about it there really doesnt seem to be any hope for the old girl now. from what i can gather the admin building and the two front wards on either side will be saved, but thats about it. The chapel in the grounds is listed afaik but that can mean anything these days. 
As for Guild Lodge, yes it is a cat B unit and is only a few hundred yards from the housing development site, however like you say its one step down from a prison and so has the same security enforced there, I think the issues about building a housing development so close to it will have been carefully considered.


----------



## local-lass (Jan 6, 2008)

one of my friends works at guild lodge and the people in there are aloud to go round the grounds and up near the church with a nurse with them. but thats not good enough, as there was a woman who worked there that took someone out she was 4 months preg the bloke hit her on the head with a brick and raped her right outside the main whittingham entrance, its just not safe enough for a school, thats what i think anyway lol,


----------



## pixie (Jan 6, 2008)

local-lass said:


> one of my friends works at guild lodge and the people in there are aloud to go round the grounds and up near the church with a nurse with them. but thats not good enough, as there was a woman who worked there that took someone out she was 4 months preg the bloke hit her on the head with a brick and raped her right outside the main whittingham entrance, its just not safe enough for a school, thats what i think anyway lol,



Yes i know about the paitients being escorted around the grounds and also the attack on the woman, however these kinds of attacks are not just isolated to mental health patients things like this happen every day anywhere so just because this is close to the new housing development doesnt mean its going to be a regular occurance thats all i am saying, for all you know your next door neighbour could be a child molestor, pyschotic maniac etc etc people are too quick to label mental health patients and when attacks like the one on the woman at whittingham happen its suddenly a case of like one like all.


----------



## local-lass (Jan 6, 2008)

Oh i know it happens all the time im not saying that it dont, it just i fnd it stupid place to put a school thats all, its like at the Royal Preston Hospital the maternity is joined by a corridor to the avondale unit (mental health part), make you wonder why they do put things like that so close together,

i know people are quick to judge people with mental health problems as i am one of the people that suffers mental health problems. people do judge. 

it just worries me thats all about children being so close to a place like that. dont know if its because somthing happend to me when i was younger that i notice it more and think y would a school be put next to a cat B unit,
But as we all have our own thoughts on the subject nothing is ever going to be right or wrong, LOL,


----------



## Azubi.UK (Jan 7, 2008)

My old school is just across a field from Lancaster Moor and another school near where I live is just down the road, a minute walk, from the Royal Albert Hospital. Two big Lancaster asylums with schools within spitting distance and I don't recall there ever being problems.

I'd be more worried about the sick bastards who are free to do as they please in our society as opposed to those recieving treatment in a secure unit.


----------



## lilli (Jan 7, 2008)

Whittingham was turned down for listing status in late 2006 as it was considered to be _'too altered and lacking intactness'_ an appeal against this would have had to been made within 28 days. Reviews after that date would only be considered in exceptional circumstances.


----------



## snappel (Jan 7, 2008)

It's all very well starting a petition, but you'd have to come up with some pretty convincing ideas for alternative uses for the buildings. It would be nice if some parts were kept, but a lot of it is either badly damaged or modernised. For example. the admin block at Whittingham just doesn't compare to High Royds, Cane Hill, etc.


----------



## local-lass (Jan 7, 2008)

I agree with you there snappel, fair enough the really bad parts could go but there are parts of it that could stay, 

They have a whittingham exabition at the harris in city centre but why not do up a bit of the old place and have it there, try and restore it back to how it was, im sure there would be people willing to give charitable donations to do that. i would!

just dont see the point is ripping down such a sectacular place, yes the chav's have wrecked it but with a bit of TLC it would be ok.... its all to do with the city council not wanting to spend money, that what i think anyway!!. 
L-L


----------



## snappel (Jan 7, 2008)

The buildings don't really lend themselves to conversion. Who's going to invest in something other than apartments? After all, any renovation will need to give investors a return - the Council can't just front millions of pounds to restore buildings that will ultimately be useless.

It would be nice to see Admin, the main hall and the two closest ward blocks kept, but even that's optimistic. Undoubtedly all of Cameron House will go, along with virtually all of St Lukes. In fact, I'm amazed they haven't cleared it already.


----------



## local-lass (Jan 8, 2008)

i know its all down to money really, its just a shame!
yeah i am suprised it not been knocked down by now, but they have had a prob with the planning app,

they plan to start building in 2010 so hopefully will get a few more vists before they start demo, 
L-L


----------



## lilli (Jan 8, 2008)

With regards to what will escape the bulldozer, it has recently been stated to me that the admin building and the 4 flanking wards left to right 4,3,11 & 12 will remain.

So that's something, sad the hall is not included in that though.


----------



## adventureman (Jan 8, 2008)

Was just surfing the net and ended up joining this website. Looks interesting... Whittingham Hospital obviously people have been inside exploring and taking photos . What is the rule regarding trespassing and the law . Is there any security there and has anybody ever been in trouble? Or do they just move you on? thanks


----------



## krela (Jan 8, 2008)

adventureman said:


> Was just surfing the net and ended up joining this website. Looks interesting... Whittingham Hospital obviously people have been inside exploring and taking photos . What is the rule regarding trespassing and the law . Is there any security there and has anybody ever been in trouble? Or do they just move you on? thanks



Hi adventureman, welcome to the site.

You may find the answers you want in this thread. We discourage discussion about how to get into particular sites / security in public, please keep all access discussions to private messages.

Many thanks.


----------



## adventureman (Jan 8, 2008)

Will do. Sorry about that.. I have just read the thread now. thanks


----------



## local-lass (Jan 8, 2008)

Suppose that is better then nothing eh lillimouse, yeah its shame the hall is not going to be saved its such a big place with so much charm!! just hope we can get round the rest of the place before it ripped apart, so much to see. yes you might fall threw the odd floor or nearly hang your self on a bit of wire but just being in there is an amazing feeling, but as the saying goes " all good things must come to an end".

Adventureman i have sent you a PM.


----------



## adventureman (Jan 8, 2008)

Is the demolition on temporary hold then ? It's a while since I've been down there. Gonna have to make a journey soon by the sounds of it ..


----------



## local-lass (Jan 8, 2008)

yeah steve its on hold for now i think, but if the council dont agree with these plans they can use the old ones cos they agreed to them in 1998, the demo should start end 2009 i think. its very damaged inside tho, with all the chavs broke alot of stuff, there is a few bits still in there just have to look int he right places, we found a hoist my friend got bit upset for some reason think its cos she a learning diss nurse,
Yeah you will have to get your self down there and have a look before its gone.
L-L


----------



## adventureman (Jan 10, 2008)

Well I couldn't resist after hyping myself up... Had a drive up , then cycled around perimeter of grounds. Was a pretty bleak day and got soaked but got a few good pics. Still wanna explore further though! Seems the perimeter fence is pretty secure now. Theres also some old Army signal station further down the road . Anyone know anythin about this place ?


----------



## local-lass (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi steve.
Think we have passed it but never really thought about it, i know whit was an army hospital in 1st and 2nd world war, dont know if it has anything to do with that! not up on my army stuff, lol, 
L-L


----------



## adventureman (Jan 11, 2008)

Interesting.... I noticed some army graves in the little graveyard.


----------



## local-lass (Jan 12, 2008)

yes there are a few army graves in the graveyard, not really had a proper look round there yet always been raining bad when we been lol, 
L-L


----------



## Azubi.UK (Jan 12, 2008)

The signals block was part of the UKWMO facility that is spread out across the area with another bunker just down Langley lane and a decontamination block just a bit further down the road. If I recall correctly, of course. Cold War stuff and nothing to do with the hospital.


----------



## local-lass (Jan 13, 2008)

cool thanks for that Azubi.UK, intresting to know,
L-L


----------



## marked-man (Jun 25, 2008)

local-lass said:


> Hi steve.
> Think we have passed it but never really thought about it, i know whit was an army hospital in 1st and 2nd world war, dont know if it has anything to do with that! not up on my army stuff, lol,
> L-L



ST Margarets, Now gone was turned over to the Military during the First World War after it had just been finished and continued as a Military hospital till the early twenties.

History repeated itself in the Second World War when ST Margarets again was a Military Hospital first taking wounded from the total collaspe of the British Expeditionary Force in France and the retreat from Dunkirk. German Wounded was also treated mainly either aircrew.


----------



## local-lass (Jun 26, 2008)

thanks for that marked-man! i knew it was used for militry but never knew to what extent. L-L


----------



## marked-man (Jun 28, 2008)

Although, I've since found out that the Army moved out in 1918 much quicker than expected and ST Margarets was only reoccupied in around 1921, this may be due to the repairs that would have been carried out after the Army left, modifications put back to normal and the damage done by hob nail boots to wooden floors.

Whittingham appeared to be short of patients at this time, the Acute Hospital was closed down (Cameron House) Wards on The Main (ST Lukes) and the Annexe (ST Johns) also cloesed down. This could also be due to lack of nursing staff either those killed in action or found better paid jobs elsewhere. The greatest group of new patients in 1922 classiefied by occupation was 71 soldiers.


----------

